# Milk Steaming 101



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

For all those struggling with steaming milk I thought I would share with you what I have found to be the best guide out there. Importantly this video explains the two separate phases of the process which should really help focus your actions while steaming. Secondly the length of time spent steaming is a great guide as I'm sure most of us (me included) are prone to way over doing it.

He is using a more powerful machine than most here will have, but also steaming more milk. I have found on my Classic that when steaming milk for one the length of time is comparable.


Step 1: Introduce air until pitcher at body temp

Step 2: Incorporate air until pitcher too hot to hand touch


[video=youtube;A1-8M19cLoA]






I have found this really useful so will hopefully help those struggling on their way.


----------



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm not convinced its quite as straight forward as stretch for x or until x then sink the wand deeper into the milk until it gets to x temp.

There are many factors that can change the time you need to stretch for. You have to get a feel for it with your machine. Even different times for different milk. You can also aggressively stretch the milk and not quite so aggressively.

If your machine isnt quite as powerful you are going to need to stretch for a longer amount of time proportionally.

You can definately use the guide as a rough guide but be aware it's only a starting point.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

